
The Mullet Strategy - joshwa
http://www.buzzfeed.com/buzz/The_Mullet_Strategy
======
TrevorJ
Goodness no! Why can't we pick GOOD sounding names for these trends? "Viral
Marketing" "Mullet Strategy". How the hell am I gonna ever explain this time
period to my kids and have me take me seriously?

